# Magnetic ride rear shock part# confusion...



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

So I'm trying to figure out if there's any actual difference between two part#s I'm coming up with for the rear mag ride...

Not sure if anyone has in depth knowledge of these--I did a search for the part#s on here and only one thread (each) comes up briefly mentioning two of them while the third I see no mention of at all.

The part# on the car for the rear shock is 8J05130*21H*, however this part# seems to not come up on any online Audi parts place. Instead I come up with two different part#s for either TT-S or TT-RS with mag ride: 8J0513*025E* and 8J0513*025F*.

Note that F is not a supersession for E, it seems F replaces 8J0513025A and 8J0513021C while the E part replaces 8J0513025B?

I called a dealership and they let me know the 8J0513021H part# references to the shock but is not a replacement part at all (likely why I can't get this part# coming up anywhere). He explained sometimes the part# the cars are made with is never available as a replacement part--you'd only find this# again on parts that have come off cars from a junkyard, etc.

I gave my VIN and he says the 8J0513025E is the correct part but can't say what the differences between the E and the F part and whether or not the F part will work on the vehicle. He's saying the E indicates it's "closed loop" but doesn't see that note on the F part. Are there actually different mag ride systems or are they all "closed loop"?

Apparently there are two production codes for mag ride, 1BQ and 1BL...but _both_ of these say they are closed loop control so I'm pretty sure all magride is "closed loop". Can I use the 8J0513025F part on my car you think? I'm thinking it should be fine but if anyone knows for sure or has any other info,


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Off the top of my head (total speculation) there could be a slight difference between those used on the Coupes and Roadsters but they may have just done this with springs (???) The other possibility is they might have been a cross platform part between the TT and R8. :?:

If it's of any help, I can take a peek at mine and see if I can find the part number on my rears.

Just looking at the PNs from oemepc-dot-com website and there's quite a few listed with different codes for Coupes and Roadsters.










http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... 767/lang/e


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Off the top of my head (total speculation) there could be a slight difference between those used on the Coupes and Roadsters but they may have just done this with springs (???) The other possibility is they might have been a cross platform part between the TT and R8. :?:
> 
> If it's of any help, I can take a peek at mine and see if I can find the part number on my rears.


It's quite hard to see really I had to lift my car up to see mine but if you can see yours w/o too much trouble that would be of help. If yours are originals though I would imagine they are 021-ending part#s as the dealership parts guy was telling me.

Apparently the rears are the same for coupe and convertible as well--perhaps the springs are different though. I did come across mention on the F part# that it's for cars with any of these marks on the springs (which sounds like all of them lol):
"w/3 violet & 1 yellow mark. w/3 violet & 2 yellow marks. w/3 violet marks." Edit: Actually it looks like both the E and the F say the same thing for the spring marks.

So that may not be of much help either. Edit: Also my springs have _five_ dots it looks like--3 violet plus also one yellow and one grey!



SwissJetPilot said:


> Just looking at the PNs from oemepc-dot-com website and there's quite a few listed with different codes for Coupes and Roadsters.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... 767/lang/e


Yeah so the 029s are all gas shocks I believe, the 025s are the magride ones of which two are coming as current part#s here (Can/US), the ones stated. Interestingly that link there is showing the 025 as "cancelled" but there is no letter mentioned so maybe that was a part# w/o letter?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Best I could manage shooting blind I'm afraid. :? I had planned on rotating my wheels this weekend, so if you're not in a hurry I can get some better pictures of a much cleaner shock on Saturday. 

Looks like 513 925...??? This is the left rear taken from the front so you'll know where to look. And yes, these are the original factory fitted shocks. Touch wood they're still working okay.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Best I could manage shooting blind I'm afraid. :? I had planned on rotating my wheels this weekend, so if you're not in a hurry I can get some better pictures of a much cleaner shock on Saturday.
> 
> Looks like 513 925...??? This is the left rear taken from the front so you'll know where to look. And yes, these are the original factory fitted shocks. Touch wood they're still working okay.
> 
> View attachment 1


That looks like a 4 to me actually--425 maybe? But no letter either. The funny thing is that's what's engraved on the shock body, I was going off the BWI label (BWI being the company that bought the tech from Delphi, BWI being Chinese incidentally). I wonder if there's a different number engraved on the body? Even so I'm going to guess it might be 925 with no letter but I didn't really notice an engraved number but it might be because mine are quite dirty (one is leaking too). All the [paper] labels on them have deteriorated but the BWI label is plastic/laminated so it's still there with the text still readable when wiped off.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just looking again, this might actually be the part number for the top part of the shock assembly. I'm guessing there are more numbers before the 5, but out of sight in this image. But I'll take a closer look when I have the wheel off this weekend. I was expecting a label too, but given it's age, I'm not surprised it's missing.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Parts list off the last shock replacement 2 weeks ago if this helps


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You wouldn't happen to have the old parts would you? Would be curious to know what numbers were on them.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> You wouldn't happen to have the old parts would you? Would be curious to know what numbers were on them.


No sorry used a Audi specialist on last shock no part number on paperwork


----------



## Yam32 (Dec 24, 2012)

Invoice in 2016

S8J0513025E


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Knight-tts said:


> Parts list off the last shock replacement 2 weeks ago if this helps





Yam32 said:


> Invoice in 2016
> 
> S8J0513025E


Thanks guys... Yeah so looks like both of you guys had 025Es...

Another interesting datapoint... ECS has them listed as the 025E being for TT-S and TT-RS while the 025F is for the TT w/magride option or the 3.2L with the option. However ECS is the only place I'm seeing the F not also being listed for TT-S, RS.

At this point I really do think they can work interchangeably, though I noticed in an older post someone mentioned they had to change the shock cap--I wonder if the difference is the electrical connector (which I presume is inside the shaft because you can't see any from the outside)?

You guys don't seem to have needed to replace the shock cap(s) with the connectors though? The shops just reused the existing ones? I think you need a special tool to remove/install this though--I've seen two different ones, one looks like a larger rectangular piece and the other is a small hexagon shaped thing. I wonder which is the right one or if it can be done w/o the tool.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *TT'sRevenge* - It states in the workshop manual that you have to replace the cap because you have to break it to remove it.

@ *Knight-tts* - Did they replace yours? I'm not sure I see it listed on your invoice. Perhaps it's included with the shock itself...??


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TT'sRevenge* - It states in the workshop manual that you have to replace the cap because you have to break it to remove it.
> 
> @ *Knight-tts* - Did they replace yours? I'm not sure I see it listed on your invoice. Perhaps it's included with the shock itself...??
> 
> View attachment 1


They told me the part was in good order so didn't need to replace as it was replaced 20,000 miles ago on the last shock

Top caps are £96 each alone both got done last time


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good to know! The WSMs are all from 2007, so maybe they came up with a better cap design later on.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Looks like 513 925...??? This is the left rear taken from the front so you'll know where to look.


I think your photo is of the "protective pipe"









Both E and F do looks very similar and the only indication of the difference is the PR number, which is what the dealer would have matched up to your cars VIN









F is listed for the A3/S3 and TT/TTS. E is listed as TT/TTS and TTRS


















PR codes


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TT'sRevenge* - It states in the workshop manual that you have to replace the cap because you have to break it to remove it.
> 
> @ *Knight-tts* - Did they replace yours? I'm not sure I see it listed on your invoice. Perhaps it's included with the shock itself...??
> 
> View attachment 1


Ahhh you gotta love that "it is not possible to remove without destroying" line. Like who the heck engineered this stuff? :lol: I'm guessing it's no different on GMs of the same gen though, so let's just blame them 

Just adding to the cost here guys, just adding to the cost! So new caps it is--wonderful.

There are knock-offs magride shocks/struts you can get from China/HK apparently and they are literally half the cost, even with an alleged "2yr warranty" but I really don't want to go that route TBH.

Other options would be KW Street Comfort which are significantly cheaper (speaking relative to a full set of OE magride), KW V3s which are about the same price, and KW DDC which would probably be the preferred option if going for coilovers but they are significantly more expensive from what I can see. I have V1s on my A3 and while I can't speak to how the V3s are at full comfort settings, the V1s...ugh car is way too harsh now  The performance is certainly there and getting rid of the "SUV ride height" on that car is great, but man it is way too harsh compared to stock. So that $2k "upgrade" was the one I sort of regretted afterwards.

The TT itself isn't exactly soft riding but I think I know there's only one conclusion I'm going to come to and it's the OE magride. Esp. considering the car is perfectly low enough IMO and I have no intent or desire to lower it any. Note at the price I paid for the car and the miles on it, I was fully intending to replace the shocks/struts within a couple years at most. So this is not so much an unexpected expense, it's just trying to minimise it.

Going back to part#s, it's interesting that there is only one option for the front struts--8J0413029N. Someone correct me if I'm mistaken but I'm not seeing any other strut option, which leads me even more to believe either rear will work.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Both E and F do looks very similar and the only indication of the difference is the PR number, which is what the dealer would have matched up to your cars VIN
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch--great info! Yeah now that I look again on a dealer parts site I see the A3 listed as well on the F part. I'm going to assume then these are tuned to be slightly softer somehow...which I actually might prefer. The only reason I'm asking all this is because I can get the F at a significant discount. Just don't want to find out that it somehow isn't compatible with the magride controller in the car as that would be an expensive mistake to make considering the $150 CAD cost of the caps!

Speaking of the caps they both use the same shock cap--8J0512133, at least we know that much as well.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

So after I confirmed my engine should be good I made the seller an offer on the F-suffix magride shock and will give them a go. After tax, shipping, import charge, got them a good bit cheaper than it would cost me to buy here. Crossing fingers there are no issues with them working in my car.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you ever consider getting Mag Shocks rebuilt, there are two companies I am aware of that can do it. Nagengast here in Europe (Poland) will do work for non-Europen customers, but you'll have to deal with customs charges -

*North America - Performance Shock*
29139 Arnold Dr, Sonoma, CA 95476, United States
https://performanceshock.com/

*Europe - Nagengast* 
Malczewskiego 103 80-107 GDAŃSK, Poland
https://nagengast.pl/en/about


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> If you ever consider getting Mag Shocks rebuilt, there are two companies I am aware of that can do it. Nagengast here in Europe (Poland) will do work for non-Europen customers, but you'll have to deal with customs charges -
> 
> *North America - Performance Shock*
> 29139 Arnold Dr, Sonoma, CA 95476, United States
> ...


Yeah I thought about sending them out to the Nagengast place but I figured with the shipping cost, customs charges, timeframe, etc. it wouldn't really be too cost effective to do this. Maybe now the old ones, I can send them out depending on the overall cost. But more likely I'd just junk them or sell as-is for cheap.

That Performance Shock place though, do they actually rebuild BWI/Delphi Magneride? I don't see any mention of it on their site. Had I known there was a place in US that did it, I might have considered that. I still have the fronts to get...so I wonder if this might be an option.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Performance Shock came up on an R8 Forum. You might want to email or call them and verify. .

I just found this post on the R8Talk Forum (dated Jan 2, 2020) and it looks like Nagengast is making themselves available in North America. They're willing to do a core exchange where they send you a rebuilt set, and you just ship yours to them after you make the swap and are then reimbursed for the core charge. Sure beats putting your car up on blocks for 6-8 weeks waiting for them to be rebuilt!

I'm going to fire off an email just to see what they're quoting for the TT Mk2 Mag Shocks -

*Nagengast Magnetic Ride Shocks Regeneration - USA/Canada*
https://www.r8talk.com/threads/nagengas ... da.168623/
email: [email protected]
Instagram: @nagengast.usa


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *TT'sRevenge* - Well no luck I'm afraid. :? After rotating the wheels and giving the undercarriage a good wash, it looks like the PN stickers are long gone. I'd have to contact Audi and given them the VIN to see if they can look them up.

You can see where the stickers were, but 14-years and over 100,000km have taken their toll.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey thanks for checking. Yeah as mentioned I'm _supposed_ to have the 025E shocks as per my VIN and my 1BQ option code. However I bought the 025F anyway lol, as I got them at a pretty darn good price I must say. Going for broke on them working fine. Hopefully no errors or real functional differences. I have a feeling they are merely a bit softer which for me is actually a bonus. At worst I will have to re-sell them, with the added caps (which you can't remove once installed as we've mentioned here). Crossing fingers! Will have them next week most likely, will get around to putting them on before May, will update on how it goes. Other alternative if they don't work right would be getting the 1BL suspension controller as I still need to get the fronts anyway, so maybe changing those to 1BL (if there are different ones up front?) and changing the controller would suffice.

I dunno, it's basically an expensive game of trial and error which is how I seem to roll these days :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I received a reply from Nagengast -

Thanks for reaching out! We have not heard of anyone needing their Audi TT shocks be remanufactured. Those are relatively inexpensive ($700) in comparison to R8 (~$2,500). Shipping those shocks from USA to Poland would end up being costing the same as buying a brand new part.

Raf Chelstowski
[email protected]

So it looks like it might not be worth the expense to have them rebuilt. But for anyone in Europe, it might be worth contacting them to get a quote and turn around time.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh cool thanks! Yeah so I guess I was on the right track thinking it'd be too expensive to have the service done along with shipping them. I guess to the garbage they will go in that case!

Funny how they say the TT ones are "inexpensive" though :lol: I guess everything is relative though as compared to the R8 ones which are several times more expensive, they _would_ be inexpensive.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Well I got the shocks today, they are nice and new as described...just need to get all the engine stuff taken care of and then I can get these installed. I guess I'll order the caps on Monday. Once I have them in will say how it turns out.

Interestingly of the multitude of labels on them and the tape around them and foam protecting the rods, there's one that says "warehouse added incident" which explains how they went to a wholesaler I guess--they must have been shipped in error or something. All the dates on the different labels are from 2020 so these haven't been sitting long.

Crossing fingers they work out when installed!


----------

